# Post replies disappearing?



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2012)

Over the last few days, I've noticed that about two or three replies I've made in posts, some in my own threads, seem to have disappeared.
I believe Andy (Crimea River) has experienced the same thing after posting a reply in one of his threads in the modelling section.
In one of these instances, the post had definitely disappeared, but the next time I logged on, it was back again!
Just thought I'd mention this, in case it needs checking out.
EDIT: It's just happened again! I logged out, then logged in again. A post in the 'What is it game' thread had disappeard, but when I wrote and posted a new reply, the missing' one re-appeared! Also, a reply in the Modelling forums, in my Halifax thread, had disappeared, but was back when i logged on.
In this section, the title of this thread was shown on the main page, but the thread wasn't in the section - I accessed by clicking on the main page, where the latest threads are displayed!
Strange goings on !


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2012)

It hasn't happened to me yet. So it is quite difficult to say what is the reason for that. It might be a problem with the net browser you use Terry and its cache. Anyway keep your eye on that and please will send a raport if it happens again.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2012)

Will do.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes, I have noticed the same thing. At first I thought it was just the alcohol, but now...?


----------



## parsifal (Aug 24, 2012)

I think its happened to me as well, although not on a consistent basis


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 24, 2012)

I think I experienced the same thing once or twice a month ago.
I thought my post was edited by Mods because it might have looked impolite.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2012)

Interesting, I was not aware of this happening. It has not happened to me yet. 

I guess we need to figure out what is going on...


----------



## muscogeemike (Aug 24, 2012)

This has definitely happened to me - like meatloaf I thought is was alcohol. I swear one whole thread disappeared, I think it was “Are there any fans of the P-38 out there”.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 25, 2012)

Hmmm, I wonder if the database needs a restart. That sometimes does the trick. We'll need Horse to take a look.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks Eric.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 25, 2012)

I honestly can't guarantee it happened to me but I'm pretty sure. The doubt stems from the fact that I find it pretty easy to forget to hit the "Submit Reply" button when you're in the advanced screen with Preview on and I might have closed the page and not saved it.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2012)

That's true Andy. It could have been the reason for that as well.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2012)

It's happened again.
I posted a reply in my Halifax thread, in 'Start to Finish' builds, at 18.50 hrs, UK time. It was there, as I check read it after posting. When I came back to re-check some photos, about 45 minutes later, the post wasn't showing. I logged out, and logged back in again at approximately 20.00 hrs, and the post was there.
Just thought I'd let you know - maybe there's a delay in processing or something, but it's certainly strange!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you Terry for the info. But I'm still thinking it is a fault of your net browser. It is possible it might be a problem with refreshing of its cache. ALso it can be with updatings for both the net browser and the Windows... I posted today a couple of times and didn't noticed a such trouble. However I've noticed a problem with refreshing of a main page ( screen) when switching to the one with the Forum button.


----------



## muscogeemike (Aug 27, 2012)

As I said this has happened to me. Like most of us (I assume) I am on several similar sites so it is easy for me to get confused as to which one I made a particular post to.
But there are a couple of threads that I know I posted to and can’t find now on any of these sites.
Maybe it is me but I am definitely loosing posts.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2012)

Are you loosing them fully or they disappear and appear again after logging out/logging in or after going to another thread and then getting back to it again, for instance?


----------



## muscogeemike (Aug 27, 2012)

In my case maybe some of both.
On this site I have noticed that, like airframes, a post was there - then gone - then came back, seemingly for good.
A couple of threads I just can't locate using any key words I choose, but these may not have been on this site (although I think the one about P-38 fans was).


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2012)

I my case, the post is there, immediately after posting. But, if I go to another thread, and then come back, the post is not there. If I log off, and come back later, sometimes the post is there, at other times not. But, if it's not there, and I then make another post in the same thread, once that has been posted, the missing post re-appears!
EDIT. BTW, I always clear the cache after each session, and I've noticed that on some occasions, other people's posts have disappeared and then come back!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just read this thread. Terry's name was as the last post @ 12:03am, my time. Opened the thread and Terry's post wasn't there. Closed the thread, reopened, and voila, Terry's post was there.

Geo

EDIT. Just checked my post. Says I posted @ 4:09am. Actually posted after 8:00am.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2012)

OK. Thank you for the info here Gents. I'll give them to Horse. It is possible it is a problem with refreshing of database. But it might be caused by wrong cookies as well.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Wojtek.


----------



## muscogeemike (Aug 28, 2012)

I notice this “problem” doesn’t seem to be keeping many of us away.


----------

